# I stopped wearing makeup for a whole week.



## Msbmosh (Feb 23, 2014)

I suffer from rosacea, acne and oily skin and for awhile I have been using a lot of make up to hide it. Well last week I decided that in order to heal my skin, I have to stop relying on all these cosmetics that are just making it worse. Well I went to school for a week with just my bare face and some sunscreen and well It wasn't bad at all. I think I''ll continue this.

While, I still enjoy doing my makeup. I will save my makeup for the weekends and give my face the break that it needs during the week.


----------



## sihamishere (Feb 23, 2014)

That's so great! I'm trying something very similar. It saves a lot of time.

...and helps you feel better naked/natural. At least that's how I feel


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You can still wear eye makeup.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

I can hardly leave the house without makeup. Good for you.


----------



## Msbmosh (Feb 23, 2014)

sihamishere said:


> That's so great! I'm trying something very similar. It saves a lot of time.
> 
> ...and helps you feel better naked/natural. At least that's how I feel


I do feel a lot better. I never been so comfortable with my own skin. Its great ^_^. I hope your experiment works well for you.



komorikun said:


> You can still wear eye makeup.


The skin around my eyes is just as sensitive but its fine. I don't miss doing it everday.


GrainneR said:


> I can hardly leave the house without makeup. Good for you.


Thanks! I don't know if I could have done it, without my bf. He makes me feel beautiful just the way I am.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Weird. Never heard of getting rosacea or acne on the skin around the eyes.


----------



## Msbmosh (Feb 23, 2014)

komorikun said:


> Weird. Never heard of getting rosacea or acne on the skin around the eyes.


 Well you can. Its called Ocular Rosacea. Although, I'm not sure if thats whats affecting my eyes. my eyes tend to tear up when I wear eye liner, so I try not to use it as often. It could be just the brands I've been using. I haven't found one that works for me I guess.



failoutboy said:


> What is the point of wearing makeup anyway, if you already have a boyfriend?


I'm glad you brought that up. It's a common misconception that girls wear makeup to catch a man. There are many reasons to use it. In the beginning it was to cover up my flaws but i found that makeup has allowed me to channel my creativity in another way and its turned into a small hobby.


----------



## 1lifetolove (Feb 22, 2014)

natural beauty is the BEST. As for what is the point of wearing makeup if you have a bf, well there are many points to doing it. Its always important to like the way you look...itll make YOU feel good as well! Makeup just enhances beauty...nothin wrong with wearing makeup even if you have a bf.


----------



## Msbmosh (Feb 23, 2014)

1lifetolove said:


> natural beauty is the BEST. As for what is the point of wearing makeup if you have a bf, well there are many points to doing it. Its always important to like the way you look...itll make YOU feel good as well! Makeup just enhances beauty...nothin wrong with wearing makeup even if you have a bf.


I totally agree. There is nothing wrong with wearing make up but if I wear it daily it exacerbates my skin condition. my dermatologist says there are cosmetics that don't disturb the skin to much but the best way to do it, is just to not wear make up at all. Anyways ive tried some of the brands he recommended. the only ones that really work for me are the expensive brands ;/


----------



## 1lifetolove (Feb 22, 2014)

Msbmosh said:


> I totally agree. There is nothing wrong with wearing make up but if I wear it daily it exacerbates my skin condition. my dermatologist says there are cosmetics that don't disturb the skin to much but the best way to do it, is just to not wear make up at all. Anyways ive tried some of the brands he recommended. the only ones that really work for me are the expensive brands ;/


I have sensitive skin as well...I understand you completely. I don't wear makeup (obviously) so thats a plus, but I gotta use lotion some days when its real dry like it has been lately..Cheap stuff def. doesnt work as well. Anyways, good for you for going makeup free, I am sure you look just as beautiful without it :yes


----------



## Pluto (Jun 2, 2013)

I prefer girls who don't wear makeup, who are natural. Flawless or not.


----------



## AnnaNora (Feb 15, 2014)

failoutboy said:


> What is the point of wearing makeup anyway, if you already have a boyfriend?


well IDK Im married and still want to look good for him. It is not that I use a big amount but in a natural way. like where we met.

Well I still think you did the right thing because during the week to wear less or nothing is just fine. Give your skin some break.

What also help against Acne, birth control. I know hormones and so on but my acne bothered me that much and nothing helped so I took the birth control pill and it was better in 2 month.


----------



## naturevalley (Mar 1, 2014)

Good for you! I always thought any girl who never wore makeup had the most pleasant look. And anytime a special day comes up and they do wear makeup, they're a knock-out because no one is use to seeing them all dolled up.

Anyways on to what I came here to talk about is I use to suffer from pretty bad acne, like crushing your confidence kind of acne. I grew up, I guess hormones got in order and now I have clear skin. One thing I'd like to say though is that things that either helped or made my acne worse.

BAD
-No sleep/Staying up
-Junk Food/Processed (Snacks, Sugars)/ Eating nothing but Fast-Food for a diet
-Washing skin too much
-Not getting all the invisible soap residue off skin. (I had an issue with this)

GOOD!
-Not suffocating skin with makeup (I'm a guy and I don't wear makeup)
-Getting good sleep
-Eating a lot of fruits, vegetables
-Staying positive
-Accepting that I have oily skin, which Isn't all that bad. It keeps my skin constantly moisturized and I look very young relative to age.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

I envy the girls who can look good without makeup.. I know I bloody can't. I have the most awful skin. I think I have rosacea too. Also have oily skin and am prone to spots. I keep getting more and more spots lately, it's so frustrating. I take good care of my skin, drink a lot of water.. but it's making no difference. I've tried abstaining from the use of makeup but it doesn't make any difference to my skin. So annoying :[ Guys say they prefer girls who don't wear makeup, but they definitely wouldn't like me without makeup! Not that they like me anyway, but yeah.

Well done to you OP, wish I was as brave as you :]


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Yay! 
I thought the only way I could have a good day was if I wore makeup (it's a confidence thing) but this week, my best day was when I went bare-faced (pimples and all!), and my worst day was with full makeup, haha.

My skin could use the break too. 



naturevalley said:


> BAD
> -No sleep/Staying up
> -Junk Food/Processed (Snacks, Sugars)/ Eating nothing but Fast-Food for a diet
> -Washing skin too much
> ...


I'm going to pay attention to these tips and consciously take care of my skin, hehe


----------

